# حد من مصر فى قسم الميكاترونكس؟؟



## م/العزب (11 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت يابشمهندسين لو حد من مصر فى هذا القسم يقولنا هو فى جامعة اية ؟؟
وهل هو قسم عادى ولا خاص ؟؟
واية المواد اللى بيدرسوها فية هل اغلبها ميكانيكا ام كهرباء او الكترونيات؟؟؟


----------



## كريم شاكر (11 أغسطس 2009)

انا مهندس بالمعهد التكنولوجى العالى بمدينة العاشر من رمضان تخصص ميكاترونكس سنه تانية هى مواد تنقسم الى 70% ميكانيكا 20كهرباء 10الكترونيات دى بالنسبة لمواد التخصص ونظام المعهد بى ال gba


----------



## king_ms (13 أغسطس 2009)

انا مهندس في جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا طبعا هي قسم منفصل يتم دراسة الميكانيكا بنسبة 40 بالمئة والالكترونيات والكمبيوتر بنسبة 40 بالمئة و5 بالمئة من مواد ميكاترونيكس تطبيقية و15 بالمئة هي فيزياء ومواد عامة من اقسام الكمبيوتر والفيزياء التطبيقية 
وغالبا يبدأ الطالب بمعرفة قسمه جيدا في السنه الرابعة حيث انه يكتشف مبادئ الاتمتة ويكتشف هذه التقنية بدقة وبوسائل جميلة جدا وبعيدة عن مبادئ الالكترونيات وتتخصص بالميكروكنترولر والبرمجة والميكانيكا ككمادة علمية واحدة


----------



## maromarmar (13 أغسطس 2009)

*دراسة الميكاترونيكس*

صباح الخير انا مهندسة ميكاترونيكس خريجة هندسة أسيوط بس التخصص عندنا فى سنه رابعه مش من أولى مثل اغلب الجامعات دراسة ميكاترونيكس ممتعه وشيقه جدا واعتقد انها سهله والكورسات اللى درسناها تجمع اكتر من تخصص زى
(semulation-electrical circuits- plc-control&matlab) بس زى ماقال احد الأعضاء الافاضل حظها فى مجال العمل فى الدول العربيه محدود أنا عايشه بالكويت وللاسف لم أجد فرصه مناسبه للعمل فى تخصصى وأضطررت للعمل بتخصص اخر فى الميكانيكا لكن مصر من وجهة نظرى افضل دوله عربيه ممكن مهندس الميكاترونيكس يلاقى فرصة عمل جيده فيها 
ربنا يوفقنا جميعا انشاء الله


----------



## king_ms (13 أغسطس 2009)

خلينا متواصلين مع بعض ياباش مهندسين وانا اصلا من سكان السعودية يعني ممكن ندعم بعض في مجال العمل او اذا اشتغلنا كلنا باذن الله نفيد بعضنا مهنيا
هاذا ايميلي وياريت قبل مااتضيفوه تعطوني ايميلاتكم برساله على ايميلي لاني لا اقبل الاضافات الا برسالة
[email protected]
وخلونا ايد وحده*


----------



## Mr.Mechatronics (16 أغسطس 2009)

أنا مهندس ميكاترونيكس خريج هندسة أسيوط ... دفعة 2009 ... بصراحة فعلا الدراسه في ميكاترونكس اسيوط ممتعه بجد ... إحنا عندنا قسمين ميكاترونيكس ... قسم خاص ( تبدأ فيه الدراسه و التخصص في سنه اولى بعد إعدادي و بيدفعوا فيه الطلبه ألاف في التيرم الواحد ... و شغال بنظام الساعات المعتمده ... و الميزه الوحيده اللي فيه انك تقدر تكمل دراستك في أخر سنه في جامعة بودابست في المجر ) ... و القسم التاني هو شعبة الميكاترونيات العامه ( دي اللي انا متخرج منها ... التخصص حسب الائحه الجديده يكون في سنه تالته ... تعتمد الدراسه فيها على بعد المقدمات التي تمت دراستها في السنوات السابقه لقسم ميكانيكا ... و دلوقتي هاقولك على مواد تالته ميكاترونكس و رابعه ميكاترونكس اللي درسناها و كمان لو عاوز بعض مواد الدراسات العليا هاقولك ...

أولاً : مواد دراسيه لتالته ميكاترونكس :
Automatic Control 1
Mechatronics Lab. 1 & 2
Electronics Circuits [Basics
Motors & Actuators
Cooling of Electronics Devices
System Analysis
System Modeling & Simulation
Machine Design 3[CAD
Measurements & Instrumentation
Pumps,Valves & pipe line Networks

ثانيا : مواد دراسيه في رابعه ميكاترونكس :

Automatic Control 2
Digital Control
Automation Industry
Mechatronics 1 &2
Microcontrollers & Microprocessors
Robotics
PLC
Mechatronics Lab. 3 & 4

و مشروع التخرج بتاعي كان Flow Level Control using PLC & HMI

ثالثا : بعض مواد الدراسات العليا لميكاترونكس :

Advanced Automatic Control
Smart Sensors
CNC
SCADA Systems
Environmental Mechatronics Applications
Security Engineering
Advanced Industrial Control
CAN Networks


أتمنى أكون افادتكم ببعض المعلومات ....

و أنا في الخدمه ....

السلام عليكم*


----------



## Mr.Mechatronics (16 أغسطس 2009)

أنا مهندس ميكاترونيكس خريج هندسة أسيوط ... دفعة 2009 ... بصراحة فعلا الدراسه في ميكاترونكس اسيوط ممتعه بجد ... إحنا عندنا قسمين ميكاترونيكس ... قسم خاص ( تبدأ فيه الدراسه و التخصص في سنه اولى بعد إعدادي و بيدفعوا فيه الطلبه ألاف في التيرم الواحد ... و شغال بنظام الساعات المعتمده ... و الميزه الوحيده اللي فيه انك تقدر تكمل دراستك في أخر سنه في جامعة بودابست في المجر ) ... و القسم التاني هو شعبة الميكاترونيات العامه ( دي اللي انا متخرج منها ... التخصص حسب الائحه الجديده يكون في سنه تالته ... تعتمد الدراسه فيها على بعد المقدمات التي تمت دراستها في السنوات السابقه لقسم ميكانيكا ... و دلوقتي هاقولك على مواد تالته ميكاترونكس و رابعه ميكاترونكس اللي درسناها و كمان لو عاوز بعض مواد الدراسات العليا هاقولك ...

أولاً : مواد دراسيه لتالته ميكاترونكس :
Automatic Control 1
Mechatronics Lab. 1 & 2
Electronics Circuits [Basics
Motors & Actuators
Cooling of Electronics Devices
System Analysis
System Modeling & Simulation
Machine Design 3[CAD
Measurements & Instrumentation
Pumps,Valves & pipe line Networks

ثانيا : مواد دراسيه في رابعه ميكاترونكس :

Automatic Control 2
Digital Control
Automation Industry
Mechatronics 1 &2
Microcontrollers & Microprocessors
Robotics
PLC
Mechatronics Lab. 3 & 4

و مشروع التخرج بتاعي كان Flow Level Control using PLC & HMI

ثالثا : بعض مواد الدراسات العليا لميكاترونكس :

Advanced Automatic Control
Smart Sensors
CNC
SCADA Systems
Environmental Mechatronics Applications
Security Engineering
Advanced Industrial Control
CAN Networks


أتمنى أكون افادتكم ببعض المعلومات ....

و أنا في الخدمه ....

السلام عليكم*


----------



## romy_roma (3 سبتمبر 2009)

انا احيرا اتحرجت من ميكاترونكس السنه دي حلوان


----------

